# ISO Westfield State



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I tend to cut the advertisement for the school; "we're great because we do this and that and have...." blah blah blah. The MEAT of the posting I leave. FYI.*

*Institutional Security Officer II*
Institution:
*Westfield State University*

Location:
Westfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/27/2016

Type:
Full Time

*Institutional Security Officer II*

Job Description:
Campus Title: Institution Security Officer II
State Job Title: Institution Security Officer II
Department: Public Safety
Job Code: H09X09
FLSA Status: Non-Exempt
Funding Source: 7115-6001 (Building Authority)
Bargaining Unit: AFSCME
Job Type: Full Time
Timeframe: 38 Weeks
Shift: 11 p.m. - 7 a.m.
Regular Days Off: Sunday, Monday
Supervision Received: The ISO II is supervised by a Lieutenant and receives assignments from Institution Security Officer III's, Associate Director, and Director of Public Safety who assign work and review performance for compliance with instructions and established standards.

Salary: $1,237.02 biweekly

Working Conditions: Institution Security Officers work in the residential halls and around the grounds of a state facility; work outside in all weather conditions; stand and walk for prolonged periods of time; and are subjected to verbal and physical abuse in a job related setting; lift heavy objects or persons; work with an age group who can at times be under physical or emotional stress; and work varied shifts.

General Statement of Duties: The Institutional Security Officer II is assigned primarily to work in the residential halls, making periodic checks of the residential halls and surrounding grounds, logging this information, and notifying appropriate authorities of security and safety problems on campus. Takes necessary action in an emergency to summon assistance, assists police officers and firefighters, enforces university policies, provides escorts by foot or vehicle, and performs related work as required.

Duties and Responsibilities:
Essential:
Duties include but not limited to:
1. Patrols in and around various residential living areas on campus and any off-campus living facilities owned or leased by the university, as required.
2. Notifies appropriate authorities of security and safety problems on campus.
3. Takes necessary action in an emergency to summon assistance.
4. Assists police officers and firefighter personnel.
5. Routinely uses assigned radio to communicate with others.
6. Prepares required reports and written or computerized logs.
7. Inspects and/or observes possible safety or crime hazards, reporting same to supervisor or taking immediate action as required.
8. Assists campus police in performance of their duties.
9. Renders assistance at scene of police calls for service.
10. Reports violations of university policies.
11. Locks and unlocks doors.
12. Works cooperatively with residential life supervisors and staff.

Requirements:
Qualifications Required at Hire:

Ability to gather information through observing and questioning individuals, and examining records and documents.
Ability to remain calm under stressful conditions, make decisions and use sound judgment.
Ability to deal tactfully with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others, including persons with different ethnic, cultural or economic backgrounds.
Ability to understand, explain and apply the provisions of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, specifications, standards and guidelines governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to give and follow oral and written instructions, prepare reports, and maintain accurate records.
Ability to adapt to varying work situations.
Qualifications Acquired on Job: Ability to complete a CPR/AED program offered by the Department of Public Safety; thorough knowledge of departmental policies, procedures, and guidelines; familiarity and understanding of university rules, regulations and policies relating to the job.

Minimum Entrance Requirements:
Applicants must have at least (A) six months of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as a major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below:

Substitution: An Associate's or higher degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for the required experience.*

*Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed.

Additional Information:
Please note - salary: For the majority of new employees, the minimum starting salary will apply. Specific salary for current Westfield State University employees and individuals currently working for the state of Massachusetts must be calculated individually in accordance with collective bargaining and state policies and procedures.

State job specifications for this position may be found at the department of higher education website: http://www.mass.edu/foremployees/classificationspecs/classspecs-pers.asp

Westfield State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance with the job application process, please contact Lawrence Johnson, the University's ADA Coordinator at (413) 572-8485.

Employment at Westfield State University is contingent upon a background check that is satisfactory to the University. Failure to provide written authorization for a background check will nullify the appointment.

Application Instructions:
An online application is required. A resume and cover letter may be attached to the application but this is not a requirement.

Application Closing Date: Application received by Friday, September 9, 2016 will receive priority consideration. The position will remain open until finalists have been selected.

NOTE: If you need assistance completing your application please contact our online Help Desk. The link to the help desk can be found at the top of the page via Contact Us.

Westfield State University provides equal access to employment opportunities for all applicants, regardless of race, color, creed, religion, national origin, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity, gender expression, genetic information, marital status, age, disability or veteran status in compliance with all applicable laws, regulations and policies.

*To apply, visit http://westfield.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=75731*

jeid-555da87f51f823409cbc98da39e57885









*Application Information*
Contact:
Westfield State University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/867591


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have to change ONE LINE from the posting:

"...work with an age group who can at times *CAUSE* physical or emotional stress;"


----------

